
JavaScript and Immutability - How fast is fast enough? - mmv
https://medium.com/outsystems-engineering/javascript-and-immutability-how-fast-is-fast-enough-27790cda4e9e
======
malloryerik
Would performance with ClojureScript (Om Next, Reagent, Re-frame, etc.) be any
better?

